# Nissan Plant Codes



## ulrichfolkers (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello,

I own a 97 Maxima. I'm trying to find out where the car was manufactured. The plate on the firewall indicates "Plant Code M". Can anyone translate this for me, or tell me how to determine the manufacturing plant location?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Iwata, Japan...fairly sure of that.


----------

